

The Civic Accelerator - 2pointsomone
http://www.pointsoflight.org/civic-incubator/civic-accelerator

======
AndrewKemendo
I cannot stand having to watch a video in order to see what something is all
about - especially if I am on mobile. I think having this quote from the "What
we do" page on the main page, above or below the video, would be massively
beneficial if nothing else:

"Points of Light is partnering with Village Capital to launch the first
startup accelerator program focused on “civic ventures” – enterprises that
inspire, equip and mobilize people to create positive change."

Simple.

~~~
2pointsomone
Thank you, Andrew. I shall let the accelerator organizers know this.

------
joeg8
I wonder if there's a pool of non-profit capital available for purchasing
technology meant to foster civic technologies. I'd worry that selling to
governments would be too difficult for a startup otherwise. Length,
contracting requirements, regulation, etc.

~~~
2pointsomone
There certainly should be, joeg8. I know of, at least one grid computing
infrastructure fund for this (can't remember the name though), and I believe
Amazon must be offering discounted stuff AWS credit for non-profits, apart
from Google's packages for non-profits.

